# LAN IP address question



## fred974 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello,

I have a FreeBSD jail database server that is used for multiple Wordpress domains..
So far, I have been running my database backup script from the database server jail itself.

To do that I created a database backup user

```
CREATE USER 'dbbackup'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'topsecretpassword';
GRANT SELECT ,
RELOAD ,
FILE ,
SUPER ,
LOCK TABLES ,
SHOW DATABASES ,
SHOW VIEW ON * . * TO  'dbbackup'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'topsecretpassword' WITH MAX_QUERIES_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_CONNECTIONS_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_UPDATES_PER_HOUR 0 MAX_USER_CONNECTIONS 0 ;
```
 As from now I would like to runn all my backup from the host itself and this is where I have a question..
When I created my user I did localhost.
In order to access the database from the host I will have to do @91.203.72.xxx which is my public IP.

Is there a way to still have ssh remote access to the server via 91.203.72.xxx but change its local ip to 10.8.20.xx so I can create 
	
	



```
CREATE USER 'dbbackup'@'10.8.20.xx' IDENTIFIED BY 'topsecretpassword';
```

My current network setup in /etc/rc.conf is

```
## Set gateway
  ifconfig_bce0="inet 91.203.72.xxx netmask 255.255.255.248"          # This server
  defaultrouter="91.203.72.xxx"

## Declare ExtIF public IPs
  ifconfig_bce0_alias0="inet 91.203.72.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0"     # Mail Server
  ifconfig_bce0_alias1="inet 91.203.72.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0"     # Web Proxy Sever
  ifconfig_bce0_alias2="inet 91.203.72.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0"     # Ftp Server

## Set jails aliace interface
  cloned_interfaces="${cloned_interfaces} lo1"                        # allows loopback isolation in the jail
  ipv4_addrs_lo1="10.8.20.10-49/29"
```
Thank you


----------

